# Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?



## tiltX (7. Februar 2012)

*Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

Hallo Leute,

wie schon die Überschrift sagt wollte ich wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt (durch Komponenten Aufrüstung, oder mithilfe des HDMI Kabels mit intigriertem Ethernet)  Mein Panasonic TV Internet fähig zu machen. Ich will mir nicht wirklich einen neuen TV kaufen, da ich mit meinem sehr zufrieden bin, nur Internet Anschluss hat er keinen. Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten?

Worum es mir geht? Ich möchte z.b. Mit meinem Galaxy S2 auf dem Fernseher streamen, dazu sollte aber mein TV im Netz erreichbar sein. Ich bin für andere Vorschläge auch dankbar. 

vielen Dank

LG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

Um welchen genau handelt es sich?

Wenn er ein USB Port hat, kannst du mal nach einem (offiziellen) Wlan Stick für den TV googeln.

Ansonsten, wenn das Gerät dafür nicht vorgeshen ist, kann man es auch nicht ins Netzwerk integrieren.


----------



## tiltX (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

hi Freak 

es handelt sich um TH-42pz85e, und der hat keinen USB Anschluss lt. Datenblatt. 

Panasonic TH-42PZ85E - Datenblatt - CHIP Online


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

Wenn du eine Playstation hast kannst duzumindest schonmal von deinem Pc aus über einem Medienserver streamen.


----------



## rabe08 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

Du brauchst idR einen handelsüblichen Streamingclient wie z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digita...X33K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328611281&sr=8-2


----------



## tiltX (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

ja ps3 habe ich und ich habe auch jamcast, und auch ps Mediaserver. Ich möchte aber meine Daten vom Handy auf mein Pc streamen, aber nicht mit imediashare, da es unpraktisch ist. 

Ich weiß dass wenn ich ein Internet Anschluss am TV hätte, dann könnte ich direkt streamen. Möchte nicht immer die ps3 einsachlten wenn ich was auf mein Tv streamen möchte. Apple hat es eh schon mit Airplay vorgemacht, nur leider hab ich kein Apple sondern ein Android. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe mein SG2, aber dies ist echt ein Manko das ich nicht hinnehmen möchte 

LG

EDIT: @ rabe08, das schaut schon gut aus, kann man das Gerät mit Android bedienen?


----------



## Supeq (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

Wie wärs mit nem HTPC? ist die schönste und eleganteste Lösung^^


----------



## tiltX (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panasonic TV ohne Ethernet Internet fähig zu machen?*

hehe, HTPC will ich mir schon seit 2 Jahren zulegen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Zeit dafür mir eins zu basteln.  Und die Fertigen HTPC sind viel zu teuer. Vielleicht kennt ihr ein HTPC mit einer TV Karte, damit ich diesen auch als DVB-C receiver nutzen kann der Preislich annehmbar ist.  Habe ich schon oft gesucht.


----------

